# Gentoo non vede smartphone

## saverik

Non riesco a vedere il mio lg tramite usb...

appena inserisco usb mi appare il telefono e subito sparisce...

vorrei vederlo come disco ....

----------

## djinnZ

prova tramite lo storage gadget invece di usare il "main" storage. Controlla anche nelle impostazioni del telefono.

----------

## Onip

in un terminale di root prova

```
# tail -f /var/log/message
```

poi attaccalo e vedi se ti da qualche errore.

----------

## saverik

Scusa djiinnZ ma non ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci.

il mio telefono appena sente una connessione usb si predispone per "MTP sync  "  ,ed ho settato tutto in Impostazioni del telefono.

E'  un "LG Optimus G".

Ecco il risultato Onip:

```
 Hpdm3#tail -f /var/log/message

tail: impossibile aprire "/var/log/message" per la lettura: File o directory non esistente
```

i driver google nel kernel dono abilitati.

Forse mancano gli adb?

```
│ Symbol: GOOGLE_MEMCONSOLE [=y]                                                                                                 │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: Firmware Memory Console                                                                                                │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Firmware Drivers                                                                                                        │  

  │       -> Google Firmware Drivers (GOOGLE_FIRMWARE [=y])                                                                        │  

  │ (1)     -> Google Firmware Drivers                                                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/firmware/google/Kconfig:24                                                                                │  

  │   Depends on: GOOGLE_FIRMWARE [=y] && DMI [=y]                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                │  

  │                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Symbol: GOOGLE_FIRMWARE [=y]                                                                                                   │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Google Firmware Drivers                                                                                                │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │  

  │ (2) -> Firmware Drivers                                                                                                        │  

  │   Defined at drivers/firmware/google/Kconfig:1                                                                                 │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y]                                                                                                         │  

  │                                                                                                                                │  

  │    (3)     -> Google Firmware Drivers                                                                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/firmware/google/Kconfig:13                                                                                │  

  │   Depends on: GOOGLE_FIRMWARE [=y] && ACPI [=y] && DMI [=y]                                                                    │  

  │   Selects: EFI [=y] && EFI_VARS [=y]                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Symbol: GOOGLE_SMI [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: SMI interface for Google platforms                                                                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Firmware Drivers                                                                                                        │  

  │       -> Google Firmware Drivers (GOOGLE_FIRMWARE [=y])
```

saverik@hpdm3 ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1004:631c LG Electronics, Inc. Optimus Android Phone [MTP mode]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0603:8124 Novatek Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

----------

## ago

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Hpdm3#tail -f /var/log/message
> 
> ...

 

/var/log/messageS

----------

## saverik

..uhm allora penso ci sia qualcosa che mi manca:  :Shocked: 

```
hpdm3 # tail -f /var/log/messages

tail: impossibile aprire "/var/log/messages" per la lettura: File o directory non esistente

```

reperendo informazioni ho trovato che forse manca il supporto per il  filesystem fuse jmtpfs   ' 

vi terrò aggiornati

----------

## loxdegio

Ho avuto lo stesso problema con il mio Samsung (con CM10.2), in pratica devi andare in Impostazioni > Memoria e attivare "Mass Storage" al posto di "MTP". A quel punto dovrebbe funzionare correttamente... Purtoppo la modalità MTP per quanto bella e comoda necessita di piccoli accorgimenti che invede alla pura e semplice "lettura da chiavetta" non servono  :Wink:  Fammi sapere se così risolvi

----------

## djinnZ

Ribadisco che è roba cui ho solo dato una scorsa ma per gestire le connessioni in modalità diverse dal classico mass storage e dalla condivisione di rete via usb è necessario rivolgersi ai device del gruppo USB gadgets.

Mi ero ripromesso di approfondire ma ho altro per la testa al momento.

----------

## saverik

non so...

il mio lg optimus g non ha la modalita' mass storage...  :Confused: 

----------

